# Shrimp Trap Proposal



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anyone have a shrimp trap they would let me burrow?

If it works... in return, ill give you the choice of 3 sexy shrimp, or 2 mated cleaner shrimp that spawn once a week

both have got to go... SHRIMP will only remain on my bbq from now on


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Does anyone have a shrimp trap they would let me burrow?
> 
> If it works... in return, ill give you the choice of 3 sexy shrimp, or 2 mated cleaner shrimp that spawn once a week
> 
> both have got to go... SHRIMP will only remain on my bbq from now on


can't you coax your cleaner shrimp onto your hand and slowly get something underneath to capture them?

My peppermints chase after my hand as soon as I put it in the H20.

Wish I had a trap, but don't. have you thought of building a makeshift one?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

fDIY from a bottle?

Get a 1 liter plastic bottle of Coke, the hourglass shaped one. After the bottle is empty ( I recommend rum to help empty it :-D ) rinse it out well and remove the label. Then use a utility knife to cut the top off the bottle, about 3/4 of the way up, or about 1/2 inch above where the bottle is at its widest before it begins to narrow into the hourglass shape. Poke a few small holes in the lower part of the bottle. Then put a cube of frozen food in the lower part, and insert the top part inverted into the lower part so that the opening you drink out of is facing the bottom of the bottle. Put this in your tank and wait. (usually overnight) It works like a lobster trap, he'll go in after the food, but he won't be able to get back out. this simple, cheap trap has always worked for me. It will also work with those nasty little hairy hitchiker crabs that came on your LR you are not too sure if you want in your tank. I have even used it to catch damsels....they can get back out, so it requires your atttendance to be successful catching damsels.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Buy a frogfish, pull your fish you want to keep out. Leave for 2 weeks. Remove said frogfish, return wanted fish...voila!

Seriously though, it is hard to trap shrimp, they aren't as willing to enter typical small traps.

Try glass beer bottle (or something similar) with some food in it, sometimes does the trick.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I have to ask, what problems are you having with your shrimp? They behave perfectly fine in my tank.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Got the sexy shrimp, anyone want 3 sexy shrimp for 15 bucks? needs to be a quick transaction

I typically feed my fish, not my 'shrimp'... so they get hungry and they have been eating my corals (acan)


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Got the sexy shrimp, anyone want 3 sexy shrimp for 15 bucks? needs to be a quick transaction
> 
> I typically feed my fish, not my 'shrimp'... so they get hungry and they have been eating my corals (acan)


Well if you like your shrimps and would like to keep them. I know you use the new life spectrum pellets and I just hand feed my shrimps a few times a week to make sure they are getting enough food.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, Sexy shrimp are gone..

They were easy to catch.. used my siphon hose during a water change to suck them up.. It was a triumphant moment..

Unfortunately, a hose big enough for my cleaner shrimp would suck all the water from my tank in a few seconds


----------

